# Wolf spotted out east.



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Made you look.......................................... :wink: I got this fellows picture at the National Zoo in D.C today. He's a Mexican wolf, him and his friends were not really wanting their pictures taken but I got 1 good one of them. No they didn't have green cards either. :lol:

[attachment=0:ryake9ne]national zoo 166.jpg[/attachment:ryake9ne]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang that looks a lot like the one I saw at deer creek a week ago!
[attachment=0:17bxc3qc]P1000262.JPG[/attachment:17bxc3qc]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

No, that's White Fang; you mean you watched his show at the DC? j/k.

Mojo,
Nothing against your photography skills, but I like the pic that is in this "Wolves shot" post much better.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Mojo,
> Nothing against your photography skills, but I like the pic that is in this "Wolves shot" post much better.


Me too! :mrgreen:


----------

